# Finnish:Kaada pesto suoraan vastakeitetyn pastan päälle ja sekoita hyvin



## Moosmutzie

Hi everybody,

I have some doubts about the following phrase in Finnish:

   Kaada pesto suoraan vastakeitetyn pastan päälle ja sekoita hyvin.
  Can anybody tell me if this is grammatically and orthographically correct and in case it is not, make another proposal?

The phrase will be printed on a food label. The meaning should be approximately like this: 
Pour the pesto directly on the cooked pasta and mix well.

Thanks in advance for all of your contributions!


----------



## Duracell

Hello,

To me that sounds correct. But why _suoraan (directly)_? Is there another way to pour the pesto on the pasta? I would just say _Kaada pesto vastakeitetyn pastan päälle ja sekoita hyvin. _Or, instead of _päälle, _you could say _joukkoon _or _sekaan. _That would mean that you pour the pesto where the pasta is. Or perhaps someone could give me a hand explaining this...?

Kielitoimiston sanakirja (Gummerus kirjapaino 2007: 370) gives some examples of the word _joukko_ being used as an adverb. One of them is "_Lisätä paprikaa salaatin joukkoon" ("To add pepper to the salad") _and the explanation is that here it means the same as _sekaan. _


----------



## Duracell

Literally _joukossa _means _among/amongst _but that doesn't sound like a word to be used for cooking (in English).


----------



## Moosmutzie

Hello Duracell,

thanks a lot for your posts.

Well, I guess it says "directly" here in order to emphasize that it is not necessary to heat the pesto in another pot before putting it on the pasta, as you would do with a tomato sauce...

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Hakro

Moosmutzie said:


> Well, I guess it says "directly" here in order to emphasize that it is not necessary to heat the pesto in another pot before putting it on the pasta, as you would do with a tomato sauce...


I agree with Moosmutzie about the word "directly" (suoraan) - I wouldn't skip that word.


----------



## Duracell

Moosmutzie said:


> Well, I guess it says "directly" here in order to emphasize that it is not necessary to heat the pesto in another pot before putting it on the pasta, as you would do with a tomato sauce...



After this explanation I agree with Hakro. No need to skip the word...


----------

